# Ideas for new types?



## Bulbamew (Nov 8, 2013)

Okay, I don't think there are any threads for this (unless they're ancient old) so I thought I'd bring it up.

If you could put a new type into the Pokémon games, what would it be? What types would it deal super-effective damage against and what type would it deal not-very-effective damage against? What types would it be weak to and what types would it resist? Any immunities? Possibly the new type would help nerf overpowered types like what Steel and Dark did to Psychic and what Fairy did to Dragon, or buff underpowered types (I'm looking at you, Bug and Grass).

A few things to bear in mind with the last thing, as well. For example, Grass and Rock have horrible amounts of weaknesses, so perhaps they will resist the new type. Ground and Fighting have the same (I think) number of strengths, so maybe the new type will resist them (there are already the Flying and Ghost types with immunities to these remember).

One common suggestion is Light. I think it and Dark would deal super-effective damage against each other, you know, since night darkness cancels daylight and then daylight cancels night darkness. Perhaps it would be resisted by Grass, since Grass types typically become powerful in the sunlight. Perhaps Light will deal super-effective damage against Ghost and will be immune to Ghost moves?

Put your suggestions below :sunglasses:


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Pokémon is just fine how it is; any more Types would be generic and stupid, in my opinion.  There are no more good types left, basically.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 8, 2013)

The introduction of fairy-type /is/ light-type, basically. It's supereffective against dark, and I think its existence kind of removes the need for another type. The type chart is quite balanced now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 8, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> I think Pokémon is just fine how it is; any more Types would be generic and stupid, in my opinion.  There are no more good tpyes left, basically.


There's still:
Pizza-type
Stapler-type
Bubonic Plague-type
Noodle-type
Garage-type
Geometry Textbook-type
Lead-type
Adam Sandler-type
Duck-type
Pumpkin Spice Latte-type
Foot-type
Lawyer-type
Higgs Boson-type
Fork-type
Benito Mussolini-type
High Fructose Corn Syrup-type
Sand-type
Goldfish-type
Insurance Salesman-type
Cocaine-type
Plastic bag-type


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 8, 2013)

I still think there are ways in which the current type system isn't exactly a level playing field. The three starter types for instance. Grass is horribly underpowered in comparison with Fire and Water, and I mean _horribly_. It's not just the weaknesses and resistances, it's the moves they learn. Water get Ice moves to counter Grass, Fire more often than not get Solar Beam to counter Water. Grass just gets tortured usually because whilst most types are balanced, or poor in one regard (attack and defence) and very good in the other, Grass are handed countless problems for both. This is coming from someone who picks the Grass starter at least once in every generation (I'll be picking Chespin in the next Gen 6 game for certain).

I'd like to say it's because Grass is powerful in comparison to Fire and Water, but it's not, it's down to personal preference and devout loyalty to my favourite Pokémon, Bulbasaur. As much as I love Grass, it is by far the worst type of the three, in fact it's probably the worst type of the eighteen, even Bug has eclipsed it now really. 

So I do feel that if a new type was introduced it really should benefit Grass. Anyone who says the current type chart is balanced and even is quite simply wrong. It's not opinion, it's fact. I don't mean to sound harsh on people who do say it's balanced. 

To be honest, there are 18 types now, that's probably enough. But my opinion is this: the 18 types should be unique, but they should also all be pretty much on a level playing field, and that is far from the case now. That is why I started this thread. People who have criticized this thread have done so under the belief that the current type chart is now balanced, but the type chart isn't balanced, if you say it is then you're wrong.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 8, 2013)

...It's perfectly balanced.  It wasn't made for all types to be equal.  Otherwise there wouldn't be much fun in the game.  It's about getting around the handicaps set by types, and if some are weaker than others, so be it.


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 8, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Plastic bag-type


Would Trubbish class as a Plastic Bag-type Pokémon? :P


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 8, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> ...It's perfectly balanced.  It wasn't made for all types to be equal.  Otherwise there wouldn't be much fun in the game.  It's about getting around the handicaps set by types, and if some are weaker than others, so be it.


I stated in my post that I think all types should be _unique_. Emphasis on _unique_ meaning no type is exactly the same. They should just be pretty much equal in terms of overall power. For instance, at the moment I'd say Fighting and Psychic are equal in power, even though they're the complete opposite, with Fighting having far superior Attack, but Psychic having far superior Special Attack.

No, it wouldn't be fun if every type was the same, but that's not what I said at all. If there were 18 types, and one of them was super-effective against everything else, that would be even less fun because people would just use that type. That's why I think things need to be equal and at the moment they're not. When was the last time you saw a serious competitive battler use a Grass type in their team? Or use a Bug-type that isn't Volcarona? Or go the other way: when was the last time you saw a serious competitive battler _not_ use a Dragon type? That just says it all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 8, 2013)

Bulbamew said:


> When was the last time you saw a serious competitive battler use a Grass type in their team?


Breloom
Ferrothorn
Celebi
Venusaur
Ludicolo
Shaymin

These are all commonly used. 


Bulbamew said:


> Or use a Bug-type that isn't Volcarona?


Scizor and Forretress are extremely common. 

If you're talking about types that get no love, try poison-type. Ice-types are also rarely seen (aside from Cloyster and Mamoswine) because the only type they resist is their own type.


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 8, 2013)

Ice types may be probably the worst defensive type bar Grass, but offensively it is very powerful, balancing the type out. Anyone who uses a generic Ice type thinking it will tank out hits like a Steel type can is doing it wrong.

Also, I don't TEND to include legendaries in serious lists, because they're generally easier to use due to their obvious power, but even so I fail to see Celebi's threat. The Grass-Psychic combination does sound very appealing to me personally, just look at the Pokémon in my display photo, but it's not the best overall.

And I really don't think Ferrothorn is that great. It's slow and easily susceptible to powerful Fire. That being said, I cannot claim to be a Ferrothorn expert or a devoted Ferrothorn trainer.

Venusaur is love, Venusaur is life. Mega Venusaur is possibly the best Mega Evolution of the lot, it has the perfect Ability in Thick Fat and tanks anything that isn't Psychic. To be quite honest I didn't know Venusaur was very popular in serious teams, back in the first gen I felt like I was the only one who used him whilst all the 'cool kids' flashed their Charizards around thinking they were the boss.

I have generally overlooked many Pokémon, there are so many of them now. But really, I think Venusaur (and even this is largely down to my own personal love for him), Ludicolo and Breloom (bar the horrible Flying weakness) are the only really good ones that would be considered for a serious battling team, whereas there are countless Fire types and Psychic types and Dragon types etc. that would more often than not get the nod over them. Who in the right mind would use a Breloom over Fighting types such as a No Guard Dynamic Punch Machamp, or the unique Special-oriented Lucario, or the simply beastly Gallade?

This thread has strayed completely off-topic.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2013)

I two-shotted my rival's Charizard during the champion battle using my Venusaur without the need for a super effective or stab move.

Grass types being weak, _my butt_.

Honestly, the type chart is fine. It's just that some Pokemon suffer from a more limited movepool or up against a 'mon that has so many potential moves it'll kill yours with possibly _anything_.

Hell, some don't even suffer from that. Like, the Chespin line learns Rollout for those Bug-, Flying-, Ice-, and Fire- types. That's _three out of six weaknesses covered_, barring Poison, Fairy, and Psychic (because of Chesnaught's Grass/Fighting type, so it takes neutral damage from Bug, which it was weak to before, and double damage from Fairy and Psychic). Even _then_, you'd be idiotic bringing a Grass type out against something like Talonflane without some kind of plan or trick up your sleeve.


----------



## Flora (Nov 9, 2013)

I think that any balance problems with Grass-types' movesets aren't solved by "get a new type;" that's a problem that calls for _getting better moves on Grass types._

In all honesty, eighteen types is plenty. Any more and trainers are gonna have to keep a type-matchup chart near them at all times.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 9, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Breloom
> Ferrothorn
> Celebi
> Venusaur
> ...


Poison is a great type! It's very good defensively and offensively, especially with toxic spikes. 

I think you guys are ignoring how these types function. Grass isn't usually a super-offensive type; it works more defensively, with leech seed/status.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2013)

Bulbamew said:


> Ice types may be probably the worst defensive type bar Grass, but offensively it is very powerful, balancing the type out. Anyone who uses a generic Ice type thinking it will tank out hits like a Steel type can is doing it wrong.


Sure, Ice-type is great offensively, but it's rarely ever used _by_ Ice types. Since most water-type Pokemon carry Ice-type moves, it's a lot more common for battlers to use those instead.



Bulbamew said:


> And I really don't think Ferrothorn is that great. It's slow and easily susceptible to powerful Fire. That being said, I cannot claim to be a Ferrothorn expert or a devoted Ferrothorn trainer.


Ferrothorn is great for setting up entry hazards and walling many common Pokemon. It's being slow actually works in _its favor_, as it can land pretty heavy hits with gyro ball. And it's ability is pretty useful; combined with rocky helmet, some physical attackers will be taking more damage from recoil than ferrothorn would be in the first place. In my experience, ferrothorn has always been immensely useful. 



Bulbamew said:


> Venusaur is love, Venusaur is life. Mega Venusaur is possibly the best Mega Evolution of the lot, it has the perfect Ability in Thick Fat and tanks anything that isn't Psychic. To be quite honest I didn't know Venusaur was very popular in serious teams, back in the first gen I felt like I was the only one who used him whilst all the 'cool kids' flashed their Charizards around thinking they were the boss.


A Venusaur with Chlorophyll ability becomes a very dangerous sweeper on sun teams. Also, the move Growth under sunlight essentially becomes a swords dance and a nastly plot all in one. So yeah, it's pretty useful. Without sunlight, it's not as great, but it still can be used as a tank.



Bulbamew said:


> Who in the right mind would use a Breloom over Fighting types such as a No Guard Dynamic Punch Machamp, or the unique Special-oriented Lucario, or the simply beastly Gallade?


Uhhh.... many people?
A Breloom with the hidden ability Technician can outspeed and KO many Pokemon with STAB-boosted Mach Punch. It can also use Bullet Seed, which, when boosted with technician, becomes a potential 187.5 base power attack. And to top all that off, it has a 100% accurate sleep-inducing move in spore. Used correctly, breloom is absolutely terrifying. It can also run Substitute+Focus Punch while healing from Poison Heal. This is also pretty useful. It's stats might seem insignificant at first, but it is one of the most used Pokemon in competitive battling.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Superbird said:


> The introduction of fairy-type /is/ light-type, basically. It's supereffective against dark, and I think its existence kind of removes the need for another type. The type chart is quite balanced now.


I think the light thing is kind of divided between Psychic and Fairy. Before Fairy was a thing, Psychic was the counterpart to Dark. We had Cresselia and the likes of Gardevoir, although alongside Deoxys and Hypno. Now we have Fairy, with Gardevoir getting assimilated, but also the cute but weird critters like Clefairy. I think Fairy will eventually get combined with Dark to accomodate things that are fearsome, but not evil. Just incomprehensible. Because fairies are, after all, weird otherworldly beings that steal children.


I guess the Light thing should be strong against Dark and Ghost, and NVE against Electric, Fire, Water, Ice and Steel. And maybe Dragon and Fairy. But possibly weak to Dark as well. And resistant to Fire, Fighting and Electric.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 9, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> There's still:
> Pizza-type
> Stapler-type
> Bubonic Plague-type
> ...


VM you're more amazing now. I'm sure that Bubonic Plague type would do supereffective damage against everything.

In seriousness, I think Pokemon types are fine and balanced as they are. It annoys me that people are all "omg we need, like, RAINBOW TYPE :D :D :D"


----------



## Superbird (Nov 9, 2013)

In regards to Grass:

Grass is a good type. Sure, it has a lot of weaknesses, but it also walls water and electric moves. Grass pokemon in general are unusually varied in their roles -- some excel at offense, some at defense, and some at stall -- and are pretty diverse. They may not work well by themselves, but they can certainly be very good team members.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd actually like to see the introduction of Cosmic-type. In fact, some things now could be redone to be Cosmic-type.

Clefable line: Fairy/Cosmic
Solrock/Lunatone: Cosmic/Rock
Jirachi: Cosmic/Psychic
Deoxys: Psychic/Cosmic
Palkia: Cosmic/Dragon
Starmie line: Water/Cosmic


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Ether's Bane said:


> Palkia: Cosmic/Dragon


Well in that case we'd better introduce Time type. Dialga and Celebi deinitely. Maybe Xatu or Hoothoot?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 10, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> Well in that case we'd better introduce Time type. Dialga and Celebi deinitely. Maybe Xatu or Hoothoot?


The problem with that is that there aren't enough Pokemon that would fit to merit the introduction of Time-type, while there are for Cosmic-type.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 10, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> A Breloom with the hidden ability Technician can outspeed and KO many Pokemon with STAB-boosted Mach Punch. It can also use Bullet Seed, which, when boosted with technician, becomes a potential 187.5 base power attack. And to top all that off, it has a 100% accurate sleep-inducing move in spore. Used correctly, breloom is absolutely terrifying. It can also run Substitute+Focus Punch while healing from Poison Heal. This is also pretty useful. It's stats might seem insignificant at first, but it is one of the most used Pokemon in competitive battling.


The best part is in Gen VI we now have a 60 Power, 95% Accuracy Rock Tomb that is also boosted by Technician. I really like that for coverage, and for lowering speed.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 10, 2013)

Alxprit said:


> The best part is in Gen VI we now have a 60 Power, 95% Accuracy Rock Tomb that is also boosted by Technician. I really like that for coverage, and for lowering speed.


Well now that Low Sweep has been changed from 60 Power to 65, I guess Rock Tomb is the logical replacement. It doesn't get STAB, but it does have better coverage.


----------

